# Flights from Fiji to Cairns



## amiellen (May 24, 2007)

We are visiting Fiji next year and debating on whether to extend our trip to visit Cairns also. Has anyone flown from Nadi, Fiji to Cairns? I can't seem to find direct flight info - all with a stop-over in Aukland or Brisbane. Is this the only practical way to get to Cairns? thanks!


----------



## sage (May 25, 2007)

Hi amiellen,
I just checked the schedules for Qantas; Virgin blue and Jetstar (our Aussie airlines). They fly direct to Fiji from Brisbane, Sydney or Melbourne.
If you want to go to Cairns, the shortest route would be to go via Brisbane.
Sage


----------



## Conan (May 25, 2007)

I was OP on this thread which you may find useful
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45804&highlight=rklein001


----------

